# My First breakfast fatty



## lssloper (Dec 14, 2014)

I've made a few fatties (ie Chicken Cordon Bleu, Pork w/Apple stuffing). I've been inspired by all the breakfast fatty posts I've seen here and figured I'd give it a try. 
- 1 package hickory bacon
- 1 pound Jimmy Dean original breakfast sausage 
- 3 eggs soft scrambled (no milk/cream)
- 2 McD's hasbrowns (chilled and broken up)
- 3/4 cup shredded cheddar cheese 
Set the MES for 265 with applewood and reached 170 internal temp in about 2 hours. Covered at let it sit for another 15 minutes and here she is...delicious. 












image.jpg



__ lssloper
__ Dec 14, 2014


----------



## graco (Dec 14, 2014)

Looks nice!


----------



## lssloper (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 14, 2014)

That looks like a delicious fatty !!!


----------



## krubby (Dec 15, 2014)

wow that looks awesome


----------



## smoked alaskan (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## inkjunkie (Dec 16, 2014)

Now I'm hungry again...


----------



## dreadylock (Dec 16, 2014)

wow great looking fattie


----------



## beefy bill (Dec 16, 2014)

Real nice...


----------



## lssloper (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks for all the kind words y'all. With one small modification, I made it again the very next day to bring in for the office Christmas party and everyone loved it. The small modification...drizzled some maple syrup all over the inside before wrapping it up (can't believe I didn't think of it the 1st time 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ).


----------



## gunkle (Dec 21, 2014)

Wow I'm drooling. Definitely need try this. I think I'm the only one in my family that would eat it too. Win for me


----------

